# YEC Creationist Comeback or YEC its not just for Liberty anymore



## ChristianTrader (Apr 27, 2006)

A Tennessee professor who teaches creationism has been named to lead the Center for Theology and Science at the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary.

Kurt P. Wise, currently a professor at Bryan College in Dayton, Tenn., is replacing William Dembski, a leading proponent of intelligent design, who left to take a teaching job closer to his Texas home.

http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2006/04/20/AR2006042000852.html

A commentary piece from Christianity Today can be found here:

http://www.christianitytoday.com/ct/2006/117/22.0.html

I personally see this development as huge. Going from ID (which is more "scientifically acceptable") to YEC is a large step.


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 27, 2006)

"What good is it if people believe in intelligence?" says Ham. "That's no different than atheism in that if it's not the God of the Bible, it's not Jesus Christ, its not salvation."

But it *is* a place to start the discussion...


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Apr 27, 2006)

I don't know J.D. I used to think it was but I'm not really convinced that's the case any more. Hard core atheism is pretty rare but unbelief in the Triune God is quite common even among people who claim to believe in _a_ God.


----------



## Ivan (Apr 27, 2006)

First Southern changes to Biblical Counsleing and then Creationism. Makes me proud to be a Southern Baptist and that doesn't happen all that often


----------



## LadyFlynt (Apr 27, 2006)

Ivan...looks like the Founders Movement is working a little bit


----------



## Ivan (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LadyFlynt_
> Ivan...looks like the Founders Movement is working a little bit



It obviously is at Southern. If I were a young Southern Baptist man starting out I would go to Southern. I've been to the campus a number of times. It's a beautiful campus. 

I don't know what will be the fallout from the Mohler-Pattern "debate" on Calvinism at the Convention this June, but I'm hoping it will help the movement along. We need to be praying for those two gentlemen. Wish I could be there.

[Edited on 4-27-2006 by Ivan]


----------



## panta dokimazete (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SemperFideles_
> I don't know J.D. I used to think it was but I'm not really convinced that's the case any more. Hard core atheism is pretty rare but unbelief in the Triune God is quite common even among people who claim to believe in _a_ God.



Maybe so, but I want to make sure we don't toss away the baby with the bathwater.


----------



## Josh (Apr 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ChristianTrader_
> A Tennessee professor who teaches creationism has been named to lead the Center for Theology and Science at the Southern Baptist Theological Seminary.
> 
> Kurt P. Wise, currently a professor at Bryan College in Dayton, Tenn., is replacing William Dembski, a leading proponent of intelligent design, who left to take a teaching job closer to his Texas home.
> ...


Dr. Wise is an amazing man. Best of luck to him.


----------



## ChristianTrader (May 3, 2006)

*Kurt P. \"Luther\" Wise*

From this article: http://education.guardian.co.uk/faithschools/story/0,,1765209,00.html

Creationism therefore stems from the need - emotional or spiritual - to make the physical evidence coincide with a belief system based on the pre-scientific writings in the Bible - a fact once acknowledged in the book In Six Days: Why 50 Scientists Choose to Believe in Creation by Kurt Wise, who now teaches at Bryan College, Tennessee, but who took his original degree in geophysics at the University of Chicago before taking a physics PhD in geology at Harvard. "Although there are scientific reasons for accepting a young Earth, I am a young-age creationist because that is my understanding of the Scripture," he writes. "As I shared with my professor years ago when I was in college, if all the evidence in the universe turns against creationism, I would be the first to admit it, but I would still be a creationist because that is what the word of God seems to indicate. Here I must stand."


----------

